# shark fishing buddy wanted.



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

i've always been interested in shark fishing. i would be interested in buying the bait if somebody who shark fishes from surfwants to show me how its done.


----------



## Fedzilla (Jan 13, 2008)

If three is not a crowd, I could use a lesson, Iwould chip in on bait and bring beer! :letsparty


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

i just read a post from tx-sharkfishing. it was a guide to get newbies into shark fishing for medium sized sharks from the surf. I'd be down for helping get the equipment(got 2 big game reels, one's a spinning reel and one's a bait caster, want to get a different rod for the spinning reel tho) help out w/ camping gear if anybody is interested in putting together a crew to go out at least once or twice a month.


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

Im n o pro, but have been doing alot of research on the topic, and would be more than willing to hook up and we can figure out the science of this thing together. I am really wanting to try it out this weekend, say friday evening or something. Let me know, I have a Penn 9/0 that should do the trick. I just dont have a kayak to yack our bait out. I can get my hands on some bonita though.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

i have 3 yaks but i am in TN. nothing for me to come down and give it a try some weekend. i have been wanting to try sharkin for a while now.


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

Let me know when you want to come down. I dont have a spare room at teh moment due to the Mother -in-outlaw is down for a while but I can hook up a room for the weekend for youon the AIr Force Base for really cheap.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *bwhite55 (5/31/2009)*i've always been interested in shark fishing. i would be interested in buying the bait if somebody who shark fishes from surfwants to show me how its done.


What area are you in?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i would help guys. i dont know exactly what im doing and dont have much experience but i have been taught somethings by some of the regular shark guys on here(in person)and know pretty much whats going on. i have a raft but i dont really have the equipment thats why i dont really shark fish much. i have a 4/0 though that can and has been used.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome. this weekend might be doable. i've got a garage sale i'm holding on the 13th, other than that i'm good. do you have access to camping gear as well?


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

I'd definitely be interested if I could be of use. Have a canoe and john boat at my disposal if it helps.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

i think if we get a team together, each bringing something different to the table, it'd be good, and be a great way to meet people on the forum, ie...somebody w/ a canoe like you, somebody that knows how to find mackeral and pomps, somebody to "lead", etc....i'd be down for whatever tho. want to plan on maybe meeting up this weekend?


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

> *saltfisher1 (6/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bwhite55 (5/31/2009)*i've always been interested in shark fishing. i would be interested in buying the bait if somebody who shark fishes from surfwants to show me how its done.
> ...




i live in beulah, can go from fairhope or gulf shores if thats good sharking all the way to destin or further. it don't matter to me...


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

> *jaceboat (6/1/2009)*i would help guys. i dont know exactly what im doing and dont have much experience but i have been taught somethings by some of the regular shark guys on here(in person)and know pretty much whats going on. i have a raft but i dont really have the equipment thats why i dont really shark fish much. i have a 4/0 though that can and has been used.


any experience is welcome, and any partners are welcome too. i might save up to get a used senator if i can find one @ a good price. besides that, i have a rig that i can use for lighter tackle.


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

I woul dthink saturday night woul dbe good if the weather is good. We would definately need someone that could get the bait out to deeper water though. Other wise it would be a large waste of time. Bunch of guys just sitting on beach wondering what next. I have plenty of camping gear. Next question is where to set up shop. I live in Navarre, so Im good out to P-cola.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

becker and jace both showed interest and both have the ability to get the bait out there w/ either a canoe or raft. i'm down for whereever from perdido to navarre. if you want, we can set up shop on fri evening and go through the night, all day sat and through the night and call it quits on sun mornin. how does that sound?


----------



## Jdsika (May 15, 2009)

I'm fairly new to the game myself, but I've been 3 or 4 times in the last month or so with a buddy of mine that has been doing it a long time. We've landed a couple of 5'+ blacktips the last couple times we've gone. Going to try again Wednesday afternoon into the evening. We usually start off with some bonita, run at least one line out 150, 200 yds and then catch a few ladysfish or mullet for some fresh bait. We have been going off the beach just east of opal beach and have had very good luck. 

One trick I have learned that works great is what to use as a "weight". We bring some bricks or find some chunks of asphalt from the road washouts. Tie the weight off to the leader swivel about 8 or 10 feet using some 8lb test.Run the yak out, drop your bait, thenthe weight in behind it. Holds the bait in place great and when you hook up, the shark breaks the weight off when it runs. We are slowly building our own artifical reef..lol.Not sure if this is common knowledge or practice, but it works great for us. Just an idea for you guys that are are going to give it a shot.


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

Interested in having one more on wednesday. I can get a hold of some bonita Im sure of it. I have a Penn 9/0.


----------



## Jdsika (May 15, 2009)

PM sent Sgt.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

I am planning on doing some shark fishing on Thurs. Anybody want to come ? I live in the Destin area. I have been thinking all day what I would do if I hooked one by myself. I am totally new when it comes to shark fishing but my plan was to get a bucket of fish guts from the fish market for chum, troll for a few bonita for bait and then anchor up and let the slick begin. I have been told 100 yards west of the sea buoy inbetween the fist and second sand bar is best. 



PM Me if your local and want to go.....


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a kayak, gear, and knowledge. I would be willing to take newbees, if.... you bring beer, bait,(fresh, not frozen) and kayak out baits.


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

What time on thursday?


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

i could bring the beer(and i don't drink, so more for you ), bait(if you let me know where to get fresh shark bait), and i have no problem kayaking a bait out. i sold my kayak a couple years ago because i didn't get much use out of it, or else i'd be willing to bring my own.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

oh, and weeknight fishing isn't an option for me right now. i work till 5 then go to class every night except for friday.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

my wife and i are thinking we could make a trip down after work on Friday night(would arrive somewhere around 10 PM or 11 PM)stay saturday and drive home sunday. ANy ideas where you guys would like to fish? We would perfer somewhere with tent camping. Have camping equipment also two surf rods and 3 kayaks.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

If your going to over night it I would suggest Ft. Pickens. It requires apass to fish overnight but, the pier is very deep water it's comfortable and I've caught a lot of large sharks there over the years. You can fish it with or without a kayak. I've been sharkin for about 35yrs mostly in this area and might be able to do a friday or sat this weekend if you guys are interested.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

how much is a ft pickens night pass? and i'd be down for that, so everybody able to do fri evening, meet at around 6:30 or 7, pick a place to meet, and then camp out and fish and leave sunday night or early morn?


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

is fort pickens gulf side and bay side? My wife will have to have the gulf to play in!


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not sure what the nightowl pass costs but Friday night would be good.To answer the other guys question the gulf is right around the corner and the pier is in the bay very close to the pass. Water is normally very clean. If we do this I'd like to organize a clean upalso so everybody couuld bring a trash bag and do a little policing in and around the pier I don't know if they haveall thier operations up and running yet out there but the place was trashed last weekend and there is alot of garbage on the beach area.There are some other experienced shark fisherman on here who would like to help out so if we can generate enough interest LETS DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *bwhite55 (6/1/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *saltfisher1 (6/1/2009)*
> ...






I'm working on getting myself moved back to that general area soon....Keep reminding me and we will set up a fishing trip when I get settled in....I have a couple of big reels that need testing and I think a day and night at Perdido Pass in August might be a good time to get a few bigguns....Fish the mid to late afternoon for bluefish then hook them on for bait after dark....The last time I tried this10 or11 years ago it produced alot of big hits that straightened hooks and broke line.....We started off just funning with the bluefish but it turned into a shark trip.

Right now me and the wife are in the Tampa are and this place is no where near fisher friendly as the areas in NW florida and south Alabama...I was born and raised in the Robertsdale area and fished the surf from diapers on up and I come home every year to spend a week or 2 on the beaches there....This year we are coming home for good and I hope to make some good fishing friends through this forum....Fishin is always better with friends.



Heres the only one I beached that night on 25# test.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bwhite55 (6/2/2009)*i could bring the beer(and i don't drink, so more for you ), bait(if you let me know where to get fresh shark bait), and i have no problem kayaking a bait out. i sold my kayak a couple years ago because i didn't get much use out of it, or else i'd be willing to bring my own.


I work this weekend, off next weekend. Good bait would be blue fish, lady fish, spanish, mullet, if you cant catch any, Joe patti has whole mullet.(4-5 big uns) I bought the annual pass, and the night owl pass for Ft. Pickens, they were $55. If anyone wants to try next weekend, let me know.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd be down for next weekend and wouldn't mind picking up some trash while there either.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Well if everybody is on for next weekend (6-12-09) then thats good for me too. I think I will try it out this friday too just to see what's going on out there. My cousin John and myself will be out there hopefully friday afternoon at the pier to start with and we'll go from there. We may head down to the point depending on wind, currents and crowd on the pier.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

so, next week will be doable. i've got a garage sale on sat mornin, but could do it fri evening/night and sat after the sale.

do i see a possible regular meeting or "shark camps for newbies"?


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Well it might be a least a semi regular thing if wecan all get together on times location etc. There is alot of knowledge on this forum if ya pick the rightbrains. Theres some real talent in the sharkfishing catagory on here some hopefully some of the other guys will chime in on this. I know Konz is a pretty seasoned vet. And so are some of the other guys that have already responded. Might be fun used to be in a shark fishing club here in P-cola but it was a long time ago. Lota fun though.....


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

I've been out a few times and gotten some nice hook-ups, but nothing landed yet. I'd be happy to share what I have learned and learn from anyone interested. I probably wont be able to go for a couple of weeks though. I might be able to be convinced to go this weekend and I could bring some camping stuff a kayak and a 6/0 Penn senator setup if presented with a promising opportunity to fish, have a few beers and meet some new friends.



PM me if anything good gets lined up for Friday or Saturday, especially at night.


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

I can do either night, not going to camp, but can come out regardless, just give me a time and a place, and Im there.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

open invite for this weekend. fishheadspin and his wife is down for this weekend, as is dwmeyer. i think we are going gulf side. will post more info as trip unfolds.


----------



## Sgt SeaSick (Jun 1, 2009)

Could you be more specific on location?


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

i have looked at the campgrounds in the panhandle and it looks like everything is booked up. Would ft pickens be filled up too? I would hateto drive down and have no where to stay! we are trying to come out as cheap as we can.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

as far as location, i think ft pickens would be a good place to start, not sure of specifics yet, i'm going to call today and check and see how much the night passes are, and ft pickens is a first come first serve place, there's no reservations...i don't think you'll have any problems tho.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

If you get the nightowl pass you can always crash in your car or on the pier or on the beach for that matter as long as you tell em your fishing. If you guys are set on the gulf all I can say is enjoy it. I'm bringing my 2 girls and we'll be at the pier. This time of year there is a good concentration of bull sharks in the bay breeding so the pier will be a good place to fish. If we bring a yak or the wind is right we may go down past the jetties and fish closer to the pass.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *J.Sharit (6/2/2009)*I'm not sure what the nightowl pass costs but Friday night would be good.To answer the other guys question the gulf is right around the corner and the pier is in the bay very close to the pass. Water is normally very clean. If we do this I'd like to organize a clean upalso so everybody couuld bring a trash bag and do a little policing in and around the pier I don't know if they haveall thier operations up and running yet out there but the place was trashed last weekend and there is alot of garbage on the beach area.There are some other experienced shark fisherman on here who would like to help out so if we can generate enough interest LETS DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Night Owl is $30 but you only need it if you are entering after 10pm. If you are already in the gates you can stay. The pass also gives you access to a Perdido and Santa Rosa park.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Becker from what I understand you must leave by 10pm if you don't have the night owl pass. At least that's what the guy at the booth told me. He also said that you need to buy both the year pass and the night owl pass together.......again this is just what the guy at the booth told me.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

What little info I have came directly from the ranger station. The gal there told me it "really isn't necessary" to buy a pass as of now as they don't even have a gate in place. She also said "unless you're causing trouble" no one will ask you to leave. We fished by the jetty a couple nights ago and a ranger stood on the wall and watched us for a while (this was around midnight). He never even asked if we had a Night Owl pass.


----------



## Jdsika (May 15, 2009)

The $30 pass is for the year, not one night. I think it's $20 or $25 for theyear long day pass, or you can get the combo pass that covers both.You can get a one nighter for $8 I think, but as was stated, they really aren't even policing it yet, but it's probably worth the $8 just to be safe.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

i am in then...can we get a head count for this weekend. surf forecast looks good, weather looks great.


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

> *Jdsika (6/3/2009)*The $30 pass is for the year, not one night. I think it's $20 or $25 for theyear long day pass, or you can get the combo pass that covers both.You can get a one nighter for $8 I think, but as was stated, they really aren't even policing it yet, but it's probably worth the $8 just to be safe.




Don't think anyone said $30 a night. The annual day pass is $25 and the "day" pass is $8 but good for a week.



There are no "combo" passes. You must buy the annual day for $25 and the night for $30.



Either pass is good for everyone in the vehicle.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

> *John Becker (6/3/2009)*What little info I have came directly from the ranger station. The gal there told me it "really isn't necessary" to buy a pass as of now as they don't even have a gate in place. She also said "unless you're causing trouble" no one will ask you to leave. We fished by the jetty a couple nights ago and a ranger stood on the wall and watched us for a while (this was around midnight). He never even asked if we had a Night Owl pass.


The Superintendent of Gulf Island Natl' seashore, Jerry Eubanks, Just responded to my email and said he is going to send a ranger out @ 10pm to check for nite owl passes, and he said he would repaint the 200' signs on the wall and put a sign on the peir to keep boats away. He also said he would step up citations, for offences. Mr. Eubanks said nite owl pass sales have been booming so enforcement will follow. My poor a$$ bought one, because I dont want to get ran off after 10pm.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

so whats the date this is happening? and is it going to happen at fort pickens? i have some frozen bonita heads in the freezer we could use.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

We're going over friday night wheather permiting.I think they have a big event planned for next weekend. We're going to the pier to start then maybe ease down to the jetties or beyond.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

the wife and I are coming down Friday night . we are shooting for arriving at 7 or 8. Where do you buy the night owl passes and how late are they open? we are planning on leaving sunday sometime.


----------



## Jdsika (May 15, 2009)

> *John Becker (6/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Jdsika (6/3/2009)*The $30 pass is for the year, not one night. I think it's $20 or $25 for theyear long day pass, or you can get the combo pass that covers both.You can get a one nighter for $8 I think, but as was stated, they really aren't even policing it yet, but it's probably worth the $8 just to be safe.
> ...


I thought if you bought both you got a $5 discount or something. I just briefly looked at the price sheet, so I'm probably wrong. That is what I was refering to as a combo, if you bought both. As for no one stating it was $30 a night, no, not specifically, but someone asked how much it was and someone said $30 for a night owl pass. I was just letting anyone that might have though you had to buy the $30 pass to go at night that you could buy a "day" pass. Is that daytime pass for daytime only or does it work for night as well, or can you buy a seperate "night" pass?


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is my set up. 

I use a 10ftsection of 400lb mono with a swivel that opens on one side, so I can take my weight on and off. 

The swivel will slide up and down the line, so the weight won't catch and pull the bait out of the sharks mouth.

Then I have a swivel that connects to the2 to3 foot section of 400lb cable, that then connects to a hook.

I double all of my sleeves. (better safe than sorry)

For the weights, I use either pvc or copper pipe and 14 gauge copper wire, then fill with lead. It has to be pretty rough to pull those out of the sand. The good thing is that copper wire will straighten out when you start reeling your line in, so it's not bad to reel in.

You have probably noticed that 1" piece of noodle. This is something that I have tried twice and it has worked really well. I put an additional sleeve half way up the mono, so the weight won't slide all the way up to the cable. Then I slide the hook through the hole in the middle of the noodle and then hook the fish up. The noodle keeps the bait up off the ground. The crabs can't destroy your bait. Plus, I noticed alot of days last year when bait schools were just getting thrashed, and I wasn't getting a single bite.My theory is that, the one fish isn't getting noticed on the bottom, when all the action is close to the surface. 

Like I said I have tried it twice, the first time I got a 4 and 5 footer.I also had another pole out that I fished on bottom and didn't catch anything on it and the bait was eaten up by crabs. 

The second time I didn't catch anything, on the floating rig or the bottom rig. The grass was horrible though. The floating rig's bait was fully intact though, while the bottom rig's bait was partially destroyed by crabs.

If thereare any sharkfishermen (beginners or Seasoned) that go out to Navarre Beach that want company or to learn, I'm available. My normal fishing buddies, have pretty much quit going. One turned lil bitch and got whipped by the puss. One has become a traitor and switched to the dark side (inshore fishing). The other one is just a retard and hasn't shown up a couple of times when he said he was coming, which screws me up when I'm out at the beach waiting on him. I've got three 6/0 set ups for anyone that wants to try sharking. You can use one of them while we are out there. At least until you see whether you like it or not.

I've been wanting to hit the P-Cola pass too if there is a group going.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

here is what i just got back from the park service email:<SPAN lang=EN>

Good Morning,

Thanks for your email and your interest in Gulf Island National Seahore.

If you are going to camp you do not need a night owl pass. The annual night owl pass is for local's who want to fish in the park after hours.

There is no electricity or water in the campground. We do not have restrooms open only portable toilets. Camping is on a first-come, first-serve basis. Bring your own water for drinking washing, and cooking.

"One gallon per person per day."

We do not have a date when the campground will be up and running with full service. Reservations will not start up until 2010. Please continue to check the web for up to date posting.

Please let us know if you have additional questions 850-934-2621.

Roxanne

Roxanne Sellers

Gulf Islands National Seashore

Program Assistant, Interpretation

850-934-2608


----------



## dwmeyer98 (May 16, 2009)

So is there going to be a shark fishing get together this weekend? If so where?


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm good to go for that 6/12 get together at Ft Pickens. 3 day weekend for me and I laid down the law for my wife. Told her the grass better be cut when I get back, too. She rolled her eyes, but she knows whats up..


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

so, my setup for the first time is as follows: 40 lb big game mono(don't know how much line, probably a couple hundred yards), and then about 100 or so yards of spiderwire 80 lb braid(its the stuff w/ the 17 lb diameter and 80 lb strength), 6' or so of single strand 105 lb wire leader. i've got a 7/0 circle hook and 8 oz egg weight. my rod is rated for 4 oz max weight and 20 lb test max. i've doubled both, and am using a penn 320i. i thought the reel would hold more, but it doesn't. i'm going to see how it goes, and i might go back to the store next payday for some more line, so i can get a better setup. this is my first time and i'm doing a lil trial and error. i've probably overspooled my reel, still don't have enough line for a big one, have too big of a weight for my rod, and am going too heavy for my first time. we'll see how it goes!

i'll be out there tomorrow night at around 7'ish hopefully. if anybody wants to join me, call (850) 602-0750, leave a message if you call during the day and i'll get back to you. if you are coming w/ a yak and camping gear it'd be awesome. if not, i'll figure something else out and tough it out w/ a chair and blanket


----------



## John Becker (May 2, 2009)

Where exactly are we meeting and do I need to bring a canoe/john boat to run lines out? I'm avail still but don't see any confirmations.


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

i'll be there, fishheadspin will be there, i think dwmeyere sounds interested, and i think j.sharit is interested.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll be at the pier on friday afternoon. And depending on the crowd and the wind condictions I may go down past the rock jetties towards the point area. There is supposed to be a light north wind around 5 knts. A north wind is good for the gulf side if there are no breakers. You can float your bait out in a box. I don't know if anyone has volunteered a yak or not. Any way I promised my 2 young daughters we'd go so we will be somewhere out there. I will also makeplans for next weekend iif Konz and some of the regulars are going out. Although we may come over by boat that weekend.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be there next weekend for sure. I may try and make it out there tonight. Are the rest of you going to be on the pier or on the gulf side?


----------

